# Good Morning Sausage Balls



## candycoated

There's been some talk around here about sausage balls.

~Chef JimmyJ heard of em, but thought it might be a bad recipe. I owe him big time for all the learning he's helped me with.

~I promised Smoking B I'd make some with deer sausage, but I don't think I have enough fat content to pull it off. Next time!

~KathrynN knows how good sausage balls are, her recipe is a little different than mine but pretty much the same thing. I bet she'll share her recipe too. C'mon Lady Kat lets show em how we play with our... food!

So I made some this morning for breakfast just so I could take lots of pics and share in detail with you folks.

They are a finger food, and are almost always at every baby shower, wedding shower, and football party where I'm from. Everybody knows how to make these tasty treats! And if you don't, you gotta learn because these balls are totally BA!

Here are the ingredients I use:













sausage1.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






*~1 pound of Jimmy Dean sausage.* I once used some other brand of sausage and the balls did not turn out right. It's all about the fat content, so if you use another brand try to compare it to JD sausage. In another thread Chef JimmyJ did some math, and figured JD sausage was approximately 40% fat content.

*~10-12oz shredded cheddar cheese.* I once used a nice expensive dairy farm cheddar, I don't know what the difference is, but the expensive cheese messed up this recipe. The cheese in the picture is from Sams, and comparable to Kraft brand or any of the generics at the grocery store. This go around I sliced off a chunk that weighed a little under 12oz, called it good, and grated it up with the largest hole grate.

*~A couple of splashes of hot sauce.* I like Louisiana brand or Cajun Chef, they are a little less hot than Tabasco, but a bit more flavorful. Louisiana hot sauce pours out more fluid than Tabasco in a shake, if I were using Tabasco I'd prolly use about 8 splashes.

*~3 cups of Bisquick.* Bisquick is self-rising flour with the shortening already cut in. I've never tried any other biscuit mix, nor have I tried making my own biscuit flour for this recipe.

*~Preheat oven to 350*.* Get all your ingredients measured out, and have your lipped cooking pan ready. Turn the oven on, letting it preheat while you prepare the goodness. You'll bake them for about 20 minutes, or until they are golden brown.

Roll up your sleeves, because you are gonna have to mix by hand. Trust me, I love my mixers. I have a KA and a lazy susan turn table mixer I use for just about everything. But for some reason if you use an electric mixer this recipe doesn't turn out right.

First you want to mix the raw sausage and cheese together.













sausage2.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






Take as long as you need, make sure it's mixed really good.

Then add your hot sauce.

This pic is after I mixed the sausage and cheese together, and splashed the hot sauce on. I haven't mixed the hot sauce in so you could see how much I used. I guess a couple of teaspoons.













sausage3.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






Next add your Bisquick. I dump all 3 cups in at once. Don't mix too long here though, just mix till it's combined. Like this:













sausage4.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






If you over mix your finished product will be hard.

One of my favorite kitchen tools is my cookie scooper! It's like a little ice cream scooper, it measures out about 1TBS of dough, or batter. For sausage balls I pack the scoop, empty it in my hand, and lightly roll it in a round shape.













sausage5.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






I'm a parchment paper kind of girl, but I was out. I didn't grease the pan, I don't think you are supposed to, but I did have to pry them a bit in the end. If I had used parchment paper, they would have slid right off.

At this point my oven beeped letting me know it was preheated. So while the tray of sausage balls were cooking, I rolled up the rest of them, put them in a tupperware, and let them freeze.













sausage10.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






After they sat in the freezer for a couple of hours, I put them in a foodsaver bag. This batch yielded 43 balls.

If you toss the raw dough in a bag without letting them freeze separately, they will stick together, freeze that way, and may be a beast to pull apart when you are ready to cook them. Learn from my mistakes. ;p

When I am ready to cook them from frozen state, no need to let them defrost, just pop em in a preheated oven at 350* and it will just take about 5 minutes longer to cook them than normal. Easy!

I pulled my balls out after 22 minutes in the oven, and placed them on a dry paper towel.













sausage6.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






Make sure you use a lipped pan, especially if you are using a different brand sausage. You don't want to have to clean cooked on grease from the bottom of your oven. Mine didn't make much grease tho, it all cooked in the dough. MmmMmmm!

Here is a pic of the bottom of a sausage ball:













sausage7.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






For breakfast, garnish with Louisiana Community brand coffee :) I used left over purple sugar from a King Cake I baked to sweeten this cup.













sausage8.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






That piece in the center is bitten in half if you'd like to look at the center.

My husband's plate is garnished with remoulade sauce, a.k.a. Cajun Ketchup.













sausage9.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 5, 2013






That sauce came from Raising Cane's- one of these days I'll have to try to reverse engineer their sauce.

So there it is, I hope my instructions are comprehensible, I'm not the best literary composer. ;p

FYI- I got a couple of whole chickens defrosting. I'll be smoking them in a few days at around 325*, I plan on trying to smoke those frozen balls along with them too. I will definitely post the results and let everyone know how they turn out.


----------



## squirrel

Those look fantastic! I love to make the sausage balls. They are a big hit around the holidays and the freeze well too. I sometimes add in some mozzarella with the cheddar so you get that stretchy cheese thing going. Good stuff!


----------



## candycoated

Oooo, mozzarella, that sounds good! I'll have to try that.

See, the lady from Georgia (with the beautiful southern accents) knows what sausage balls are!


----------



## kathrynn

Lady Mel!  Glad that you posted those.  

I didn't like the "hard" ones that will break your teeth and taste too much like dough and no MEAT!  LOL

Here is my recipe!

1 roll of Dean's mild Sausage (about 1 pound) or what ever flavor you like. (could use some of Pops Country Breakfast Sausage too)

1 cup of Bisquick or Pioneer Mix

2 cups of shredded cheese.  (I use sharp cheddar and finely shredded)

Take your sausage and let it warm up a bit on the counter...makes it easier to mix.  Get those hands in there.  Pork Fat...is good for softening your skin....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!  Add the Bisquick and start mixing that by hand.  Once it's all together...add the cheese and mix well again.  Just until its all combined.

I just use a regular spoon that you would stir coffee with and shape the sausage balls.  Put them on a greased cookie sheet and cook at 325 degrees for about 20-25 minutes.  They will get crunchy on the bottoms...but that is the best part.

Mine are similar to Lady Mel's!

Love me some Community Coffee....have some here at the shop in the classroom!


----------



## dward51

candycoated said:


> Oooo, mozzarella, that sounds good! I'll have to try that.
> 
> See, the lady from Georgia (with the beautiful southern accents) knows what sausage balls are!


Don't know about the rest of the country, but if you are from the south, you know about sausage balls!  A staple at family gatherings, weddings, graduations, etc...  (and of course tailgating and ball games).

Never tried smoking them. I wonder how that would turn out or if you need the higher heat to set the Bisquick?   Or at least use smoked cheese in the mix (hey, it's a smoking thing).

Dave  (Also from Jaw-ja)


----------



## kathrynn

Smoked Cheese would be awesome!!!!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Awesome recipe!  My mom must have made a million of these over the years...every Christmas, funeral, wedding, etc. just like Mel said!

I've eaten so many sausage balls I'm startin' to look like one....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What I love about this site is that we post recipes just like this one!!!!

Thanks again Mel - you too KittyKat!!!

Bill


----------



## smoking b

Thanks Lady Mel! I will try these out soon - just not feeling up to it yet... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    They look really good though


----------



## handymanstan

candycoated those cheese balls look good.  I have made smoked sausage stuffing cheese balls using this recipe.  http://allrecipes.com/recipe/sausage-stuffing-balls/detail.aspx

I made them like the recipe but added 1 cup shredded Cheddar.  I smoked them about 2 hrs with hickory pellets.

I will have to try yours. 

Stan


----------



## smokeamotive

Sure Mel, Post these up AFTER the superbowl. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The closest thing around here to em is meatballs. Gonna have to give these a try!


----------



## candycoated

Hey Kat, I'm gonna try less Bisquick at some point too!

And I guess it's time to throw out these anti-aging creams, I'm switching to pig fat! :p (just teasing)

dward51- since I'm smoking chicken my gasser will be set to a higher temp, 325*. I'm also gonna try smoking mac-n-cheese, but the recipe I follow calls for foil for most of the cook except the last 15 mins. Still gonna try it!

Yep, I ate some during the superbowl. I only got 2 tho, they went quick, so I was looking forward to cooking them for y'all!

I was rooting for the Ravens, because of the Edgar Allen Poe connection. :)


----------



## roller

Girl those are a N. Louisiana thang..I love some Sausage Balls just like you made them..No deer meat no low fat anything just real sausage and real cheese...MMMMMMMMMMMMMM Good great job...!!!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

They do look great so I will be giving them a try. Up here, Office Parties, Church Pot Luck Socials, Funerals and gathering of all kinds frequently have...Sweet and Sour Meatball! What ever recipe of Meatball you like, more often than not Frozen Store bought, covered in equal parts Heinz Chili Sauce and Grape Jelly then simmered in a slow cooker...totally uninspiring...JJ


----------



## roller

Sorry but the Community has to be BLACK !


----------



## kathrynn

Roller said:


> Sorry but the Community has to be BLACK !



Roller....Lynn is a Maxwell House guy....so what I do when I get a Community craving.....I mix it in with the coffee grounds. At 5:30 in the morning....He doesn't notice! :biggrin:

But at the shop....we always have it for our coffee. Mmmmmmmm!  I am taking one of my King Cakes today.


----------



## smoking b

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They do look great so I will be giving them a try. Up here, Office Parties, Church Pot Luck Socials, Funerals and gathering of all kinds frequently have...Sweet and Sour Meatball! What ever recipe of Meatball you like, more often than not Frozen Store bought, covered in equal parts Heinz Chili Sauce and Grape Jelly then simmered in a slow cooker...totally uninspiring...JJ


Not a fan of the sweet & sour meatball - blaaaaaaahhhhhh.....


----------



## roller

Ladies at church are about to ware me out on those Sweet and Sour Meatballs. Cant hardly eat them anymore...

Kat I started drinking Community Coffee in 1991 when I retired and came back to Louisiana and have been hooked ever since. Others just do not taste the same...


----------



## boykjo

The sausage balls look tasty ....I just had a super bowl party and my buddy said he was making some home made sausage balls and bringing them...They came in a biscuitville box !!!!!!!..They sucked... I called him on it and got him to admit he didn't make them...... You'll have to come to my next superbowl party......lol


----------



## mdboatbum

candycoated said:


> FYI- I got a couple of whole chickens defrosting. I'll be smoking them in a few days at around 325*, I plan on trying to smoke those frozen balls along with them too. I will definitely post the results and let everyone know how they turn out.


My first thought was "I bet smoked sausage balls would be AWESOME!!". Can't wait to see the q-view on that one. My wife makes these spinach balls that are absolutely incredible. If I can get the recipe from her I'll post it on here. It's pretty easy, I know it contains spinach, stuffing mix and maybe some cheese. We usually make a batch each of sausage balls and spinach balls if we're going to a party or something. They never make it home. One thing I've tried with the sausage balls is to add about a cup of finely diced (more like shredded) onion to the traditional recipe. It doesn't change the flavor a whole lot, but it makes them really moist.

Funny story. Years ago my wife volunteered to make sausage balls for a gathering at my sister's house. We hadn't been dating very long at the time, and she was somewhat nervous to be meeting my family for the first time. Off she went into the kitchen to make the sausage balls, and everyone else was off doing other things. After a bit, I decided to go see how she was getting along. I walk into the kitchen, and there she is, all 5 foot 2 of her, with my sister's 200lb mastiff Beauregard in a headlock while she's trying to pry his jaws open and saying "LET ME SMELL YOUR BREATH, COME ON, LET ME SMELL IT!!". You can imagine I was a tad curious as to what the hell was going on. The poor dog looked REALLY confused. Apparently she'd been portioning the sausage balls and putting them on baking sheets on the counter. She wasn't paying particularly close attention to how many she'd done, when she noticed the dog standing there licking his chops. She then noticed a pan she thought had been full was missing about half it's contents, and was afraid the dog had eaten it and would get sick. She said she didn't want to alarm anyone unnecessarily, and figured if the dog had just eaten all that sausage mix, it would be on his breath and she'd know for sure. It's one of those scenes you just never forget. The dog was fine. Funny thing was, for the rest of the weekend, he absolutely would not leave my wife's side.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

WOW

Sure looks good and way better than the ones made at a party i went to.


----------



## kathrynn

boykjo said:


> The sausage balls look tasty ....I just had a super bowl party and my buddy said he was making some home made sausage balls and bringing them...They came in a biscuitville box !!!!!!!..They sucked... I called him on it and got him to admit he didn't make them...... You'll have to come to my next superbowl party......lol


There are some that you can find in the frozen meat section of the Stores.  DONT bother!  Yuck!  Those things are just as nasty as the meat balls with grape jelly!


----------



## roller

They are just to easy not to do them fresh !!!!


----------



## boykjo

KathrynN said:


> There are some that you can find in the frozen meat section of the Stores.  DONT bother!  Yuck!  Those things are just as nasty as the meat balls with grape jelly!


LMAO Kat..... I did the meatballs with the jelly and chili sauce too ..... people rave about them and ate them up... I can only eat one.... blah....


----------



## kathrynn

boykjo said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some that you can find in the frozen meat section of the Stores.  DONT bother!  Yuck!  Those things are just as nasty as the meat balls with grape jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Kat..... I did the meatballs with the jelly and chili sauce too ..... people rave about them and ate them up... I can only eat one.... blah....
Click to expand...

Everyone seems to love those things.  They usually are all gone.  But...I don't know what they put in the meatballs....its almost like mystery meat or soy protein.  I have been guilty as well as to making them!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Bum that Dog story is hilarious...My wife had a similar situation when she was going to make Grilled Cheese sandwiches for her Brother and his kids. She got the 2 pound block of Velveeta out, partially unwrapped it and set it on the counter. She went across the kitchen to get the Bread and Griddle and returned to find her brother's 1 year old Great Dane sheepishly looking at her while licking his chops and standing one paw on a clean Velveeta Wrapper!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will try the Sausage Balls as written, I think 1 Cup Bisquick should be plenty, but I like the Onion idea too...JJ


----------



## kathrynn

Chef JimmyJ...I dee double dawg dare you to try them! Its not green eggs and ham! You really will like them! Trust us! :biggrin:


----------



## candycoated

Mmmm, spinach balls. That sounds awesome!

I was chatting with MIL yesterday evening, and I asked her about her sausage balls. She uses the same ingredients, but uses 2c bisquick, and adds 1/2c of powdered parm cheese. Her's always tasted great, I'll have to pay attention next time I'm snacking on them to see if I can detect that parm.


----------



## kathrynn

blurry sausage balls.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 7, 2013






Here is a blurry picture of my last batch.  Took this with the cell phone...guess my hand wiggled!













sausage balls.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 7, 2013






Here is the cooked ones.  These things do not last long at all around here.


----------



## candycoated

A wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle!

Those sausage balls are sexy, and they know it! ;p


----------



## kathrynn

candycoated said:


> A wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle!
> 
> Those sausage balls are sexy, and they know it! ;p


Made me giggle.  Needed that today Lady Mel!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Mdboatbum said:


> I walk into the kitchen, and there she is, all 5 foot 2 of her, with my sister's 200lb mastiff Beauregard in a headlock while she's trying to pry his jaws open and saying "LET ME SMELL YOUR BREATH, COME ON, LET ME SMELL IT!!". You can imagine I was a tad curious as to what the hell was going on. The poor dog looked REALLY confused. Apparently she'd been portioning the sausage balls and putting them on baking sheets on the counter. She wasn't paying particularly close attention to how many she'd done, when she noticed the dog standing there licking his chops. She then noticed a pan she thought had been full was missing about half it's contents, and was afraid the dog had eaten it and would get sick. She said she didn't want to alarm anyone unnecessarily, and figured if the dog had just eaten all that sausage mix, it would be on his breath and she'd know for sure. It's one of those scenes you just never forget. The dog was fine. Funny thing was, for the rest of the weekend, he absolutely would not leave my wife's side.


BWAHAHAHA!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Bet that was a tad curious!


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They do look great so I will be giving them a try. Up here, Office Parties, Church Pot Luck Socials, Funerals and gathering of all kinds frequently have...Sweet and Sour Meatball! What ever recipe of Meatball you like, more often than not Frozen Store bought, covered in equal parts Heinz Chili Sauce and Grape Jelly then simmered in a slow cooker...totally uninspiring...JJ


Those sweet/sour meatballs are far too common around these parts and quite lame.  Better than a ritz cracker with some cheez-wiz but not by much.  Now that I have a smoker, pork shots blow the meatballs away.  I need to try this recipe as it sounds and looks great.

As for Bum's story about the dog eating the meatballs, it reminds me of two dog stories.....

Cassidy - As a teenager, my parents had a Bichon Frise named Cassidy (he had a bandana around his neck when we got him and "Butch" doesnt really work for a white fluff ball dog). One night I came home from school and head into the living room.  Mom says, I've got dinner for you on the table in the kitchen.  The rest of the family had finished only 10 min or so before.  I look at the kitchen table and there is nothing but an empty spotlessly clean plate.  I say, "Mom there's nothing on the table."  She had left roast chicken with gravy and a side on the table.  Cassidy, who stood about 10-12 inches at the withers, and who we did not know could jump that high, had launched himself onto the kitchen table and devoured the plate.  He might have gotten away with it too if it wasn't for the fact that his white face was covered with the gravy. 

Dublin - Our Kerry Blue Terrier, was accused of swallowing my wife's engagement ring.  The wife leaves her engagement and wedding rings on the dresser every night.  One morning while getting dressed she drops the ring off of the dresser and see's Dublin at her feet apparently eating something.  (He is notorious for grabbing items dropped on the floor (such as papers, plastic clips, dimes, etc.) and chewing but not often eating them). She is convinced he has eaten the ring.  We search all around the bedroom and find nothing.  We borrow the neighbors metal detector (confirm that it detects platinum by swiping it over my wedding band) and scan the dog.  As we move over his stomach, we get a BEEP, BEEP, BEEP.  We try it again....BEEP, BEEP, BEEP.   Uh Oh...  Convinced that he ate the ring, the wife spends the next 4-5 days squeezing the doggie bags of poo before tossing them into the garbage.  (It refused bc my ring was securely on my finger)  After 5 days...Nothing.  We finally break down and get an X-Ray.  No Ring.  I insist that we re-search the bedroom and low and behold the ring is found in a dresser drawer.  Poor Dublin was watched like a maximum security prisoner for 5 days to make sure we never missed a No. 2.


----------



## candycoated

I wanna tell a story!

Around Christmas 2011, I made a cookie version of pumpkin rolls. Let the cookies cool, topped them with cream cheese frosting, then left the kitchen to do my hair and make-up.

Got back in the kitchen about 30 minutes later, and there sat over 2 dozen cookies without icing. They looked perfect, like I had just forgotten to top them, I thought I was loosing my mind for a minute.

Well, we had just gotten two kittens, they were about 6 months old at that time.

Later that night, they both vomited several times all over the floor... guess what the contents were...

They wont eat sweet cream cheese anymore. I've even offered them a spoon to lick, they turn their noses.


----------



## s2k9k

OK Mel, Kat ya'll made me do it!













102_1269.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 10, 2013


















102_1271.JPG



__ s2k9k
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## smoking b

They look really good Dave!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    How were they?


----------



## s2k9k

Smoking B said:


> They look really good Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How were they?


They are Awesome! And so easy to make! You gotta try them!


----------



## candycoated

Those look delicious Dave! You'll have to send me a few so I can judge your work!

BTW, I smoked the frozen ones yesterday with some chickens. They smoked at 320*-340*.

Unfortunately I lost track of time, and they went 15 minutes too long, and browned too much.

But y'all know I ate one... then a couple more. They weren't too bad fresh and hot, but once they cooled they were un-edible.

Anyways, they tasted real good with smoke flavor. Definitely a good idea for a smoked appetizer.


----------



## smoke happens

KathrynN said:


> Lady Mel!  Glad that you posted those.
> 
> I didn't like the "hard" ones that will break your teeth and taste too much like dough and no MEAT!  LOL
> 
> Here is my recipe!
> 
> 1 roll of Dean's mild Sausage (about 1 pound) or what ever flavor you like. (could use some of Pops Country Breakfast Sausage too)
> 1 cup of Bisquick or Pioneer Mix
> 2 cups of shredded cheese.  (I use sharp cheddar and finely shredded)
> 
> Take your sausage and let it warm up a bit on the counter...makes it easier to mix.  Get those hands in there.  Pork Fat...is good for softening your skin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !  Add the Bisquick and start mixing that by hand.  Once it's all together...add the cheese and mix well again.  Just until its all combined.
> 
> I just use a regular spoon that you would stir coffee with and shape the sausage balls.  Put them on a greased cookie sheet and cook at 325 degrees for about 20-25 minutes.  They will get crunchy on the bottoms...but that is the best part.
> 
> Mine are similar to Lady Mel's!
> 
> Love me some Community Coffee....have some here at the shop in the classroom!



Just tried these today, awesome! Thanks Kat. Going to be a new party favorite.


----------



## kathrynn

Good Deal!  I am so glad you like them SH!


----------



## kathrynn

S2K9K said:


> OK Mel, Kat ya'll made me do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102_1269.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Feb 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102_1271.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ s2k9k
> __ Feb 10, 2013


Dave....I think you passed the Sausage ball test!  Looks great!


----------



## grate1313

Love Sausage Balls! My mom makes them every year for Christmas morning breakfast! Been a tradition for over 30 years! May have to make a batch this weekend!


----------



## candycoated

grate1313 said:


> Love Sausage Balls! My mom makes them every year for Christmas morning breakfast! Been a tradition for over 30 years! May have to make a batch this weekend!


Hey grate1313!

If you do make em, take a pic or two, and share your recipe. This is great fun seeing how everybody makes their sausage balls!


----------



## s2k9k

KathrynN said:


> Dave....I think you passed the Sausage ball test!  Looks great!


Thanks Kat!

I split the difference with the Bisquick between yours and Mel's recipes but I have to say (sorry Mel) I think they were a little doughy, I'm going to cut it back a bit next time. I really want them more like sausage and cheese than doughnuts!


----------



## candycoated

Hey Dave, no worries. :)

It is true, I do like bread stuffs... a lot.


----------



## kathrynn

S2K9K said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave....I think you passed the Sausage ball test!  Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kat!
> I split the difference with the Bisquick between yours and Mel's recipes but I have to say (sorry Mel) I think they were a little doughy, I'm going to cut it back a bit next time. I really want them more like sausage and cheese than doughnuts!
Click to expand...


That is why I only use the 1cup method. More meat less dough. Love those things.  My 21 year old daughter makes them at College for football tailgate parties....the kids love them too. Call her the Sausage ball Queen.


----------



## grate1313

image.jpg



__ grate1313
__ Feb 24, 2013





Finally got around to making some sausage balls after being snowed in for a few days here in KC! Turkey sausage balls on left for my wife and regular sausage balls on the right for me!


----------



## smokeamotive

Look good there Grate! But thats not going to be enough. Gotta have more for our next round of snowmagetton!!! BTW 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






To SMF there neighbor!!!!


----------



## driedstick

Those look great,  just an idea with the smoked cheese, what about a piece of bacon wrapped around it and smoked at 220 for a bout 3hrs like an ABT???

You just made my to do list a little longer


----------



## vinced111

These are great for tailgating.  I use Cheese Wiz and they come out perfect...I am going to have to try the shredded cheese method..possibly this weekend.  Happy smoking everyone


----------



## Dutch

How in the world did I miss this???  Several years ago when I moved my cousin Linda from Georga (Jaw-ja) to Utah (U-tar) she talked about how delicious sausage balls were. That year she made up a batch for a family Christmas party. She handed lil' ol' me a plate all my own and said "Enjoy this lil' bit of Georga Heaven; it's right up there with Georga Peach Pie!" My oh my, I finished my plate and went hunting for more.  She passed several years ago and I never did get her recipe; she would only tell me that it's "sausage, bisquick and cheese-easy as pie".  Now that I have a couple of recipes, I'll have to make a batch and honor her memory.

Although I'm Utah born and raised, our family roots run deep in Georga and Alabama. So at heart, I guess I'm a Southern boy and I like to expose the kids and grandkids to a little food and history from the family's past.


----------



## greg b

Yep, just added these to my must do list! Thanks for sharing, everyone! Can't wait to try these! I'm thinking a little diced jalepeno mixed in would be killer!


----------



## greg b

candycoated said:


> There's been some talk around here about sausage balls.
> 
> ~Chef JimmyJ heard of em, but thought it might be a bad recipe. I owe him big time for all the learning he's helped me with.
> 
> ~I promised Smoking B I'd make some with deer sausage, but I don't think I have enough fat content to pull it off. Next time!
> 
> ~KathrynN knows how good sausage balls are, her recipe is a little different than mine but pretty much the same thing. I bet she'll share her recipe too. C'mon Lady Kat lets show em how we play with our... food!
> 
> So I made some this morning for breakfast just so I could take lots of pics and share in detail with you folks.
> 
> They are a finger food, and are almost always at every baby shower, wedding shower, and football party where I'm from. Everybody knows how to make these tasty treats! And if you don't, you gotta learn because these balls are totally BA!
> 
> Here are the ingredients I use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~1 pound of Jimmy Dean sausage.* I once used some other brand of sausage and the balls did not turn out right. It's all about the fat content, so if you use another brand try to compare it to JD sausage. In another thread Chef JimmyJ did some math, and figured JD sausage was approximately 40% fat content.
> 
> *~10-12oz shredded cheddar cheese.* I once used a nice expensive dairy farm cheddar, I don't know what the difference is, but the expensive cheese messed up this recipe. The cheese in the picture is from Sams, and comparable to Kraft brand or any of the generics at the grocery store. This go around I sliced off a chunk that weighed a little under 12oz, called it good, and grated it up with the largest hole grate.
> 
> *~A couple of splashes of hot sauce.* I like Louisiana brand or Cajun Chef, they are a little less hot than Tabasco, but a bit more flavorful. Louisiana hot sauce pours out more fluid than Tabasco in a shake, if I were using Tabasco I'd prolly use about 8 splashes.
> 
> *~3 cups of Bisquick.* Bisquick is self-rising flour with the shortening already cut in. I've never tried any other biscuit mix, nor have I tried making my own biscuit flour for this recipe.
> 
> *~Preheat oven to 350*.* Get all your ingredients measured out, and have your lipped cooking pan ready. Turn the oven on, letting it preheat while you prepare the goodness. You'll bake them for about 20 minutes, or until they are golden brown.
> 
> Roll up your sleeves, because you are gonna have to mix by hand. Trust me, I love my mixers. I have a KA and a lazy susan turn table mixer I use for just about everything. But for some reason if you use an electric mixer this recipe doesn't turn out right.
> 
> First you want to mix the raw sausage and cheese together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take as long as you need, make sure it's mixed really good.
> 
> Then add your hot sauce.
> 
> This pic is after I mixed the sausage and cheese together, and splashed the hot sauce on. I haven't mixed the hot sauce in so you could see how much I used. I guess a couple of teaspoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next add your Bisquick. I dump all 3 cups in at once. Don't mix too long here though, just mix till it's combined. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage4.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you over mix your finished product will be hard.
> 
> One of my favorite kitchen tools is my cookie scooper! It's like a little ice cream scooper, it measures out about 1TBS of dough, or batter. For sausage balls I pack the scoop, empty it in my hand, and lightly roll it in a round shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage5.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a parchment paper kind of girl, but I was out. I didn't grease the pan, I don't think you are supposed to, but I did have to pry them a bit in the end. If I had used parchment paper, they would have slid right off.
> 
> At this point my oven beeped letting me know it was preheated. So while the tray of sausage balls were cooking, I rolled up the rest of them, put them in a tupperware, and let them freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage10.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After they sat in the freezer for a couple of hours, I put them in a foodsaver bag. This batch yielded 43 balls.
> 
> If you toss the raw dough in a bag without letting them freeze separately, they will stick together, freeze that way, and may be a beast to pull apart when you are ready to cook them. Learn from my mistakes. ;p
> 
> When I am ready to cook them from frozen state, no need to let them defrost, just pop em in a preheated oven at 350* and it will just take about 5 minutes longer to cook them than normal. Easy!
> 
> I pulled my balls out after 22 minutes in the oven, and placed them on a dry paper towel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage6.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you use a lipped pan, especially if you are using a different brand sausage. You don't want to have to clean cooked on grease from the bottom of your oven. Mine didn't make much grease tho, it all cooked in the dough. MmmMmmm!
> 
> Here is a pic of the bottom of a sausage ball:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage7.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For breakfast, garnish with Louisiana Community brand coffee :) I used left over purple sugar from a King Cake I baked to sweeten this cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage8.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That piece in the center is bitten in half if you'd like to look at the center.
> 
> My husband's plate is garnished with remoulade sauce, a.k.a. Cajun Ketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausage9.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ candycoated
> __ Feb 5, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sauce came from Raising Cane's- one of these days I'll have to try to reverse engineer their sauce.
> 
> So there it is, I hope my instructions are comprehensible, I'm not the best literary composer. ;p
> 
> FYI- I got a couple of whole chickens defrosting. I'll be smoking them in a few days at around 325*, I plan on trying to smoke those frozen balls along with them too. I will definitely post the results and let everyone know how they turn out.


I made these last night and they turned out pretty good, except it seemed like an awful lot of Bisquick for 1 pound of sausage. I probably had 2 cups left in the bowl that I just couldn't get mixed into the sausage/cheese mixture. I just went ahead and made the balls with what mixed in and they turned out good. Next time I will start with 1 cup and add more if needed (or kneaded, lol). If anyone has a good remoulade sauce recipe to share, I'd like to try it. I made one that I found on another site. I've never had it before so I'm not sure if it turned out right or not but it was good! I mixed mayo, hot sauce, cilantro, lemon juice, garlic and ketchup together. It was tangy with a touch of heat to it.


----------



## egledhill

Made the last night. Awesome recipe. Did one batch last night with regular sausage and one today with maple wild boar sausage. Both turned out fantastic

The regular ones:












image.jpg



__ egledhill
__ Oct 29, 2013


















image.jpg



__ egledhill
__ Oct 29, 2013






And the maple wild boar












image.jpg



__ egledhill
__ Oct 29, 2013


----------

